# Fire Riser Drain



## Nile Man (25 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
لدى سؤال هام 
هل انا كمقاول ملزم بعمل نقاطdrain لل risers الخاصة بمواسير الحريق 
مع العلم ان هذه النقطة غير مذكورة في لوح التصميم او ال notes h او المواصفة
وهل اصلا من الضروري عمل نقطة صرف لكل fire riser 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Nile Man (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اخواني انا محتاج للمعلومة في اقرب وقت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> لدى سؤال هام
> هل انا كمقاول ملزم بعمل نقاطdrain لل risers الخاصة بمواسير الحريق
> مع العلم ان هذه النقطة غير مذكورة في لوح التصميم او ال notes h او المواصفة
> ...


 عشان ايه تعمل نقطة صرف لكل رايزر حريق؟ وافرض الرايزر راكب على حائط المبنى ؟ ومدام النقطة مش مذكورة فى الرسم أولا والمواصفات والكود ثانيا وجداول الكميات ثالثا يبقى مش مطالب بها كمقاول


----------



## Nile Man (25 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> عشان ايه تعمل نقطة صرف لكل رايزر حريق؟ وافرض الرايزر راكب على حائط المبنى ؟ ومدام النقطة مش مذكورة فى الرسم أولا والمواصفات والكود ثانيا وجداول الكميات ثالثا يبقى مش مطالب بها كمقاول


جزاك الله الف خير م فايق 
انا فعلا مع كلامك تماما 
الاستشلري اعطاني comment على هذه النقطة وكنت اود التاكد للرد عليه
جزاك الله خيرا و دائما كعهدك تجيبنا بالمفيد


----------



## fayek9 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

وبعدين مانت عامل test and drain riser بالمحابس بتاعته جنب riser االحريق فانت اسأل الاستشارى ايه الهدف من drain points ?


----------



## Nile Man (25 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> وبعدين مانت عامل test and drain riser بالمحابس بتاعته جنب riser االحريق فانت اسأل الاستشارى ايه الهدف من drain points ?


تمام و هتواصل معاك


----------



## toktok66 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

​8.15.2 Drainage.
8.15.2.1* General. All sprinkler pipe and fittings shall be so installed that the system can be drained.
8.15.2.2 Wet Pipe Systems.
8.15.2.2.1 On wet pipe systems, sprinkler pipes shall be permitted to be installed level.
8.15.2.2.2 Trapped piping shall be drained in accordance with 8.15.2.5.




8.15.2.5 Auxiliary Drains.
8.15.2.5.1 Auxiliary drains shall be provided where a change in piping direction prevents drainage of system piping through the main drain valve.
8.15.2.5.2 Auxiliary Drains for Wet Pipe Systems and Preaction Systems in Areas Not Subject to Freezing.
8.15.2.5.2.1* Where the capacity of isolated trapped sections of pipe is 50 gal (189 L) or more, the auxiliary drain shall consist of a valve not smaller than 1 in. (25.4 mm), piped to an accessible location.
8.15.2.5.2.2 Where the capacity of isolated trapped sections of pipe is more than 5 gal (18.9 L) and less than 50 gal (189 L), the auxiliary drain shall consist of a valve ¾ in. (19 mm) or larger and a plug or a nipple and cap.
8.15.2.5.2.3 Where the capacity of trapped sections of pipes in wet systems is less than 5 gal (18.9 L), one of the following arrangements shall be provided: 
(1) An auxiliary drain shall consist of a nipple and cap or plug not less than ½ in. (12 mm) in size.
(2) An auxiliary drain shall not be required for trapped sections less than 5 gal (18.9 L) where the system piping can be drained by removing a single pendent sprinkler.
(3) Where flexible couplings or other easily separated connections are used, the nipple and cap or plug shall be permitted to be omitted



لابد من وجود نقطه درين للريازر


----------



## toktok66 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> عشان ايه تعمل نقطة صرف لكل رايزر حريق؟ وافرض الرايزر راكب على حائط المبنى ؟ ومدام النقطة مش مذكورة فى الرسم أولا والمواصفات والكود ثانيا وجداول الكميات ثالثا يبقى مش مطالب بها كمقاول



في بدايه كل مواصفه مرصوص مجموعه من الاكواد وهي جزئ لا يتجزأ من المواصفه ولكن لو مش موجوده في
boq كبند مستقل من حقك انك تطالب بيها​


----------



## fayek9 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> ​8.15.2 Drainage.
> 8.15.2.1* General. All sprinkler pipe and fittings shall be so installed that the system can be drained.
> 8.15.2.2 Wet Pipe Systems.
> 8.15.2.2.1 On wet pipe systems, sprinkler pipes shall be permitted to be installed level.
> ...


المهندس توكتوك ال انت حاطه ده بيتكلم عن حاجة تانية خالص بيتكلم عن auxiliary drain لما يبقى عندك حتت من الرايزر مش عارف تصرفها على drain riser وبالتالى هتحط auxiliary drain بالأقطار والمواصفات ال فوق على حسب كمية الميه ال فى المواسير ال شايلها trapped connection بس كده


----------



## toktok66 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس توكتوك ال انت حاطه ده بيتكلم عن حاجة تانية خالص بيتكلم عن auxiliary drain لما يبقى عندك حتت من الرايزر مش عارف تصرفها على drain riser وبالتالى هتحط auxiliary drain بالأقطار والمواصفات ال فوق على حسب كمية الميه ال فى المواسير ال شايلها trapped connection بس كده


وهو الرايزر مش عليه محبس عدم رجوع ! هتفضيه ازاي بقى لما تحب تفضيه ؟ ازا كان اصلا اصلا ان الرايزر المفروض يركب عليه مجموعه محابس وعدادات تعرف ب riser check valve ومن ضمنها محبس درين ؟


----------



## toktok66 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&s...=XmWl1C_4H2hn3VsgSw7Jjg&bvm=bv.80185997,d.ZGU


----------



## fayek9 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> وهو الرايزر مش عليه محبس عدم رجوع ! هتفضيه ازاي بقى لما تحب تفضيه ؟ ازا كان اصلا اصلا ان الرايزر المفروض يركب عليه مجموعه محابس وعدادات تعرف ب riser check valve ومن ضمنها محبس درين ؟


يا بشمهندس الراجل بيسأل عن drain points للرايزر وهو اليردى عنده drain riser t وانت يا باشا طلعته من auxiliary drain دخلته فى alarm check valve انا رأييى نفرد موضوع جديد للحاجات ال انت حاططها عشان منلغبطش السائل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> يا بشمهندس الراجل بيسأل عن drain points للرايزر وهو اليردى عنده drain riser t وانت يا باشا طلعته من auxiliary drain دخلته فى alarm check valve انا رأييى نفرد موضوع جديد للحاجات ال انت حاططها عشان منلغبطش السائل ولك جزيل الشكر



مش فاهم كلامك وضح اكتر - ولو ان القصه كلها مترابطه !!!


----------



## Nile Man (27 نوفمبر 2014)

اعزائي مهندس فايق و مهندس توك توك 
اولا اود ان اشكركما على المشاركة و النصائح


----------



## Nile Man (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ثانيا لقد ناقشت الاستشاري في هذه النقطة ود خلنا في جدال واسع وف النهاية توصلنا انه نظرا لعدم ذكر هذه النفطة في المواصفات او اى رسومات تصميم سنقوم بعمل rfi ويقوم وو بالرد باضافة محابس درين لكل riser للحصول على variation


----------



## Nile Man (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ثالثا عزيزي م توك توك قرات الجزء الخاص بالauxiliary drain في الكود و على حد فهمي لم يذكر اى شيء بتعلق بال riser ,وعمل درين له
و اشكركم جميعا على التعاون و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

